# Calling All Grey's Anatomy Fans



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

How many of you out there can't wait until Thursday night to see the latest installment of Grey's Anatomy? I just love the humor combined with the compassion and then there is the steam!!!!! What do you think about the "dating" situation and the addition of McSteamy? How are they going to bring Izzy back and how we she regain her confidence? How will Christina change as a human being with Burke's limitations? I think the writing is some of the best I have ever seen; how the writer can take all the situations that have gone on in the past and weave them into a place where the chief of surgery can learn something that he needs to learn. One of the best shows on TV right now in my opinion. Anyone else have something to add or want to share?

No synics please.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

All I can say is...........................

"Va Jay Jay".............









I don't watch television.....









Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> All I can say is...........................
> 
> "Va Jay Jay".............
> 
> ...


Okay, I am naive. What the heck is Va Jay Jay? 
and. . . I thought I said no comments from the peanut gallery necessary? Guess I was wrong.









Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Darlene you got a comment from the *Head Nut * of the Peanut Gallery!!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Darlene you got a comment from the *Head Nut * of the Peanut Gallery!!!
> 
> Gary


Yes, I know, but was too polite to point that out. Thanks for taking the heat, bud!










Darlene


----------



## Lois (Sep 28, 2006)

I know what you mean, I just love that show. I can not get enough of Dr. McDreamy (yum).


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> All I can say is...........................
> 
> "Va Jay Jay".............
> 
> ...










...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> All I can say is...........................
> 
> "Va Jay Jay".............
> 
> ...










...








[/quote]

I just found out what Va Jay Jay was. I had forgotten about that episode.

Darlene


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Its the best show out there. I'm hoping that Merideth will choose McDreamy. The vet is a nice guy, but who are we kidding, there's too much chemistry between her and McDreamy. Can't wait for next week to see what's going to happen when McSteamy starts working at the hospital.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

happycampers said:


> Its the best show out there. I'm hoping that Merideth will choose McDreamy. The vet is a nice guy, but who are we kidding, there's too much chemistry between her and McDreamy. Can't wait for next week to see what's going to happen when McSteamy starts working at the hospital.


I didn't like McDreamy's wife, but I kind of feel sorry for her now, so I almost hope she will be a little smug when it becomes evident that McSteamy will be added to the staff. I am rooting for Derek as well due to the chemistry factor. How does Fin's new haircut figure into the plot? Is he going to need brain surgery and Derek is the surgeon? I guess we will have to stay tuned. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

What is a Grey's Anatomy ???


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My wife and I only started watching when they started showing reruns on Thursday night this summer.

My wife also loves CSI, so we now have "issues" on Thursday night. (maybe Santa will finally bring us a Tivo!!)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are both Grey's Anatomy fans as well. Although we rarely watch it on the night it airs. We schedule the show to record every week via our Dish recorder and then breeze through the commercials the next day. Other shows we like are Amazing Race and Desperate Housewives. Oh, and Monday Night Football (grunt grunt).

Randy


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We are both Grey's Anatomy fans as well. Although we rarely watch it on the night it airs. We schedule the show to record every week via our Dish recorder and then breeze through the commercials the next day. Other shows we like are Amazing Race and Desperate Housewives. Oh, and Monday Night Football (grunt grunt).
> 
> Randy


Yeah, that Tivo kind of spoils you into hating commercials. (Can't be good for the advertisers) How many times have you found yourself being frustrated when you are watching live TV and you realize you can't FF?


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVE Grey's Anatomy, but I'm not liking McDreamy right now. He's too self-absorbed and he's really not thinking about Meridith. First, he hooks up with her when he's still married (and didn't tell her). Then he dumps Meridith to "work" on his marriage ONLY when his wife comes back. He has the nerve to call Meridith a whore over the whole George thing when he had NO RIGHT. NOW, when Meridith looks like she might actually be over him, getting on with her life and HAPPY - he pulls her back in and sleeps with her. AND why else would he put her panties in his pocket other than to risk his wife find out.

I think this dating thing is a good idea because Meridith and McDreamy never had a relationship - it was just sex. Now with the Vet, they started out more "normal". Only problem is, McDreamy is going to do things he never would have bothered to do for Meridith only because he knows he has competition.

While I LOVE looking at McDreamy, I really hope Meridith picks the vet and McDreamy is left with no women in the end.

Was that too much thought? Am I too evil? Can't help myself...


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

The worst part of any TV show is the stupid commercials trying to sell you garbage you don't need. Becky and I started watching the reruns this summer and now have the 2 seasons on dvd. Hooray for the DVR!!
"SERIOUSLY!!!!!!"


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't start watching this until the final episode of last season. My friend bought Season I on DVD, to catch me up, so I watched it all within 2 days. Season 2 is out, but she hasn't bought it yet







. So I'm alittle confused on some things, but do enjoy watching it. I too was frustrated when they changed the time to Thursdays......CSI night. So I tape CSI and watch G.A.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Couldn't resist. I hate the show.. Have you ever seen one of the cast wash their hands after having sex in the [elevator/storeroom/patient room/etc.] before touching another patient. Nasty people!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Couldn't resist. I hate the show.. Have you ever seen one of the cast wash their hands after having sex in the [elevator/storeroom/patient room/etc.] before touching another patient. Nasty people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why they wear gloves.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> I didn't start watching this until the final episode of last season. My friend bought Season I on DVD, to catch me up, so I watched it all within 2 days. Season 2 is out, but she hasn't bought it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a side note. It does come on Fridays as well in case you forget to tape it one Thursday.

Hey GlenninTX! You must not hate it that much. You are obviously still watching









SERIOUSLY!

Darlene


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey all you Grey's Anatomy fans! I love the show as well, but hate the Thursday nights, as that is my bowling league! But, I just finally figured out they air it on Friday night as well. I don't think there has been an episode that hasn't just drawn me in--the writing is amazing. Best show on TV if you ask me.









Brenda


----------

